# RODI in Vancouver?



## Straghtguy (Nov 10, 2012)

Curious to know how many Vancouver reefers use RODI water and why? Sorry if this was discussed previously....


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

I do. You should.

Why? Because when you invest thousands of $$$ and countless hours into something, why wouldn't you go the extra $300 and ensure that nothing can go awry at the most basal component?


----------



## Straghtguy (Nov 10, 2012)

I am more worried about the science of RODI then the financial aspect. I I guess what I would like to know is whether RODI is necessary, given our Vancouver water.


----------



## ultreef (Apr 27, 2010)

If you are serious about keeping corals. You want the best for them. Even if its just water. 

Rodi takes out all the bad stuff, even if its very minimal, so you don't end up introducing any "unknown" into your system. 

It's not necessary, but highly recommended.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I use it. Tap water usually leads to algae problem and nutrient water that causes all sort of nuisance water. RO/DI lets you have pure water which the salt mix can make the perfect saltwater for your corals/fish.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I never used it before and had no problem in my tanks with tap water but i am going to start using it as my Master Phyto (gorilaarms) lol suggested it cause my phyto keeps on crashing


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

You should use rodi. Your tap water may read low in tds (total dissolved solids) such as iron, copper, phosphates etc, but over time this will build up in your tank getting more and more potent and it will eventualy effect your fish and or corals. Like stated previously, why chance it after spending so much money on livestock.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

I use RO only since Day 1.


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

I started out using RODI, changed to tap water for an experiment. Results: tank water turned cloudy right away and algae started building up. So, back to RODI and a nice clean tank again. I live in North Vancouver where the TDS meter shows only 5 to 13 when I test my tap water.

AquaAddict


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

I also used to run tap water. TDS is about 5-10 put here on Coquitlam. But ever since I switched to RO/DI I have had no algae problems. 


I ran my tank for 2 years with tap and have been running it with RO/DO for almost 2. 

Good news is that I have not changed my DI resin for over a year because the RO seems to pull most things out. I have 0 TDs out of my RO membrane before going into my DI.


----------



## Animal-Chin (Jul 10, 2012)

Yes I do, I bought a unit at J&L and wow does it make clean water. I keep some in the fridge to drink and you litterally can not taste it. It's true we have amazing water in BC but I only use RO on my reef, I'm not risking it. I remember years ago something got into the water and it killed off a lot of peoples tanks. A local fish store lost most of it's livestock. I don't know that my RO unit would prevent that but I feel better putting clean water in that tank that cost me thousands...lol


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

I use RODI exclusively for my salt water tank. The highest TDS I have seen in Surrey has been 15 which isn't too bad, seeing as most people in Alberta have 200+ TDS. But I just feel better using the filtered water for the aquarium. 
I have the unit T' d off before the DI and use it for drinking water at the sink and it also goes to the fridge.


----------



## callibaetis (Feb 12, 2013)

Just bought a RO unit from J&L. The thought was we would use it for drinking as well. Not gonna happen. Does not taste very good at all compared to the stuff we buy, which has been remineralized and ozonated. Will stick with bottled water for drinking. But the unit does produce 0 tds water for the aquarium. Input water has been around 8-9 ppm for the last week or so. So our local water supply is good, but I just don't want to deal with any algae from the tap water.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

You didn't say, but try the water before the DI


----------



## callibaetis (Feb 12, 2013)

I don't have a DI filter. It's just a 3 stage RO unit. Works good for the tanks though, and that's all that matters. We'll keep buying drinking water from Costco. That way I can keep popping in to J&L on Costco days!


----------



## yvr75 (May 21, 2010)

Water quality in Vancouver is pretty good. I have used tap water since day one, which is about 9 years. My set up has never had any algae problems and corals grow like weeds.


----------

